# Confluence Kayaks’ 2nd Annual Boat & Gear Swap April 14th-15th



## Don (Oct 16, 2003)

*Confluence Kayaks’ 2nd Annual Boat & Gear Swap April 14th-15th*


We are gearing up for the 2nd Annual Gear Swap here at the shop. Tons of folks have been calling the shop to get the skinny… so, here it is:

*Swap Date: April 14-15th*

*Shop Hours: Saturday 14th, 10:00am-6:00pm*
* Sunday 15th, 12:00-6:00pm*

We do not charge for items that we sell and apply directly to store credit. There will be a 20% charge for cash back on items sold. To keep things simple this year we are not excepting items that sell for less than $50 (sorry no old booties or gloves). But we will have lots of other clearance items and deals around the shop. Plus, tons of deals on left over inventory and older kayaks. We will start excepting boats and gear on Monday April 9th. This will be our big sale for the early season, so take advantage of the great prices. And, we'll see you at the *Swap.*

*303-433-3676*: for details.

*Don @ CK Denver  *


----------



## Don (Oct 16, 2003)

*Swap this weekend*

Boat Swap is this weekend. We are accepting gear already. See you soon.


----------

